# Reemplazo de FlyBack



## Mauro555 (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola comunidad necesito saber si alguno me puede ayudar con este flyback: 6174V-8004A
Necesito su reemplazo, navegando en la web no pude encontrar ningun dato, si alguno supo como reemplazarlo y me dice cual se lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 21, 2012)

Desuelda el viejo y lo cambias por otro. Antes quenada, en la chupona, sobe un cable y lo conectas a masa, ya que podría tocar mucha corrienta acumulada y no te gustará.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Desuelda el viejo y lo cambias por otro. Antes quenada, en la chupona, sobe un cable y lo conectas a masa, ya que podría tocar mucha corrienta acumulada y no te gustará.



eeeee no atendiste mucho lo que dice es que busca un reemplazo del flyback
yo mucho no se, pero fíjate en la pagina de APAE búscala en google


----------



## juan47 (Abr 21, 2012)

Mira por http://www.hrdiemen.com/
Equivalencias de transformadores de lineas

Un saludo


----------



## elgriego (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola Mauro555 Como estas, Estos son tambien reemplazos de ese flyback : 154-375c o 154-277f o el 6174v-6002u. 

Por que motivo lo queres reemplazar,esta en corto o pierde alta?

Saludos.


----------

